# Tips for a newbie.



## OscarnVegas (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello everybody, first off to start I'm a 6 foot 315lbs male with one lung due to having it removed because of cancer which makes it hard to do any type of cardio.  I play softball twice a week but I know it's not that much of a workout. So with that said I'm looking for tips to reach my goals which are, to lose at least 20 lbs by November, get my arms solid and build up my stamina. Any info on simple nutrition changes and workout routines will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Eat healthier and get more exercise.  Good luck.


----------



## Riles (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## OscarnVegas (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh yeah that's exactly what I'm going to do since I'm a single dad and my babygirl starts school tomm so I have 6 hours in between drop off and pickup so I'll be hitting the gym at LEAST 3 times a week. As far as eating healthy I was wondering if you would know of maybe a good replacement meal powder and supplements. Thanks again for any advise.


----------



## brazey (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome. Supplements suck, eat real food. Cans of tuna in water are always super easy and quick to eat. P28foods.com has high protein breads you can make tuna sandwiches with and they also have high protein peanut butters.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## OscarnVegas (Aug 25, 2014)

Sounds good 1hunglo, I'll check it out.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome Oscar ! 

 No processed food. Drink Water ONLY. Stay active...

Read thru the nutrition section, lots of good info there.

Good luck bro


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## heff4879 (Aug 28, 2014)

What's up bro I went from 345 of pure fat to now 275 and strong as, a bull benching over 400 squatting over 500 so I can give you some decent advice ....what are your goals do u wanna be skinny cause I got nothing for that but if you wanna get string and put on muscle I got some decent ideas but as a start zero I mean zero processed food drink nothing but water no juice no soda nodda....... eat a boat load of protein chicken beast fish ect.....down load one of those calorie counters and put everything you eat in try and eat at least 200 grams of protein a day and lift 4 days a week lift hard bro good luck man oh and it's gonna take time don't get discouraged if you fall off the wagon just keep jumping back on


----------



## OscarnVegas (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow!!! Thanks for the encouragement heff4879!! I did stop with all the sodas and beer I'm weeding out gatorades lil by lil and just drinking water all day.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

